
Heads ought to roll at Facebook over the Soros smear – starting with Zuck'sI’ll - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebooks-zuckerberg-should-step-down-after-smearing-soros-2018-11
======
insolidarity
This type of nasty conspiracy story has real world consequences (case in
point: [https://abcnews.go.com/US/billionaire-philanthropist-
george-...](https://abcnews.go.com/US/billionaire-philanthropist-george-soros-
home-explosive-device-found/story?id=58683450)) and puts innocent people at
risk (case in point:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_synagogue_shooting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_synagogue_shooting))
While causation is obviously multi-factor, Sheryl Sandberg should be put on
the hot-seat for fomenting such hatred.

The really shameful thing about Sheryl Sandberg and Mark Zuckerberg trying to
malign Soros is that both Sandberg and Zuckerberg are Jewish. Anything for a
buck these days I suppose.

~~~
SirLJ
And to think that those 2 have actual political ambitions... scary!

